# pre school pisa area



## gary edwards (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi 

Wondering if anyone has anyone knows of any good english speaking nurseries around pisa / la spezia / lucca , we would love to get our anglo / italian 15 month old involved in an englisgh speaking enviroment 
Thanks ; )


----------



## Serious_Dad (Mar 21, 2017)

Gary, how did it go?
Your child is about a year younger than ours.
Did you find preschools? Did you find other English-speaking kids (I guess yours has learned Italian by now).


----------

